# Ok...do You Want More And Better Cuts?



## Dr. Pain (Jan 8, 2003)

*Ok...DO You Want More And Better Cuts?*

 THEN POSE!




I've posted it before and seen it posted, but it is SO true.  

Today...while dogging my W/O.....I tortured my Trainee Dr. J....after a little 3 set finishing act of low cable standing flyes, supersetted with one arm Swiss Ball flat DB presses.....since he is 9 weeks out....guess what?

That's right....POSING PRACTICE  ( I even did some, mg

It's totally amazing that 4-5 minutes of posing  (mandatories), "Pain Style"  bought out MORE CUTS...MORE VEINS,  more feathering and stri8tions...than the entire W/O...and he wasn't being a pussy during the W/O.  Not only that, he was so winded...you'd think he just got off a treadmill. LOL 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 8, 2003)

I hate practicing posing, lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I hate practicing posing, lol



Ya KNOW What???? 

Fucking Get OVER IT! 

Yours Starts soon!  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 8, 2003)

LOL...yeah...I know...it's not like cardio eh?....postpone it as long as possible?


----------



## Lorraine (Jan 9, 2003)

Yes, I agree with DP.  Even if you are a Figure/Fitness competitor, do the bodybuilding poses.  It helps to get you harder.  I'm sore as all get out after posing practice.


----------



## Tank316 (Jan 15, 2003)

my old training partner did this all the time, he beat it into me as well.   BUT, it works..


----------



## Bear (Jan 16, 2003)

*Doc,*

what are the mandatory poses again?

And what exactly do you mean by "Pain Style"?

Thanks


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 16, 2003)

MM, FDB, RDB, LS, AB&TH, SC, ST

Will explain in the morning....


Pain Style? LOL......hold the pose till your eyes pop out! 

DP


----------



## Bear (Jan 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> MM, FDB, RDB, LS, AB&TH, SC, ST
> 
> Will explain in the morning....


Let me guess...

MM = most muscular
FDB = front double bicep
RDB = rear double bicep
LS = lat spread
AB&TH= abdominals & thigh
SC = side chest
ST = side tricep


> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Pain Style? LOL......hold the pose till your eyes pop out!


Ouch!


----------



## gopro (Jan 17, 2003)

I wholeheartedly agree! In fact, I hold posing clinics all the time when preparing competitors for shows. I will get everyone together...have them line up...then I put them through all the mandatories. After I make sure they are doing everything right, I then put them through a "mock" prejudging. I will do this at least twice per week.

For myself, I begin posing practice 8 weeks from a show, and although I HATE every minute of it, I do it! Why, b/c it works. As a show nears I will actually lower the amount of time I spend on cardio, and increase my posing.

NOTHING makes me huff and puff and sweat like posing!

Good post!


----------



## ragingbull (Jan 17, 2003)

When you are practicing your poses, do you do it just after a workout or is it something that could be done at home post workout. 

I would find it a little embarrassing to pose at Ballys.

I find this beneficial, even for those of us who will probably never compete but, just want to have that hard look.


----------



## gopro (Jan 20, 2003)

I actually find posing just as grueling as a weight workout. I prefer to do my posing on days OFF from lifting. I generally do it at home with some loud music blaring in the backround.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 21, 2003)

This may be a silly question but are there any books out there that I can buy to learn proper posing?  Or is it just something you have to learn from someone who has done it before?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> This may be a silly question but are there any books out there that I can buy to learn proper posing?  Or is it just something you have to learn from someone who has done it before?



There are no websites/books that do posing justice IMO...and there are a few good videos...
I think one is called "Perfect Posing"....The videos can only take you so far, and depending
how proficient you want to be....a Posing Coach can improve what you learn in the videos by 300%  


DP


----------



## P-funk (Jan 21, 2003)

thanks


----------



## gopro (Jan 21, 2003)

As DP said, there are some videos, but a good coach is invaluable for posing. This is one of my favorite tings to do as a contest prep coach...TEACH GOOD POSING!


----------



## P-funk (Jan 22, 2003)

Just curious, how much does a posing lesson with gopro run?

*you don't have to answer that if you don't want.  I respect your privacy.*


----------



## gopro (Jan 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Just curious, how much does a posing lesson with gopro run?
> 
> *you don't have to answer that if you don't want.  I respect your privacy.*



Its no real secret. Usually it will be around $50 an hour.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 23, 2003)

One of the best posers, Russ Testo, has a video. I once saw him guest pose back in the early nineties, awesome!

here is his website, although nothing is coming up right now:

http://www.russtesto.com


----------



## gopro (Jan 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> One of the best posers, Russ Testo, has a video. I once saw him guest pose back in the early nineties, awesome!
> 
> here is his website, although nothing is coming up right now:
> ...



Yes, Russ is good.


----------



## Rob_NC (Jan 24, 2003)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't posing very similar to isometric contraction?  If so, this could be done in some form while sitting are your desk during the day.


----------



## gopro (Jan 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rob_NC *_
> Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't posing very similar to isometric contraction?  If so, this could be done in some form while sitting are your desk during the day.



Yes it is and yes you can. However, we were speaking about it in the context of competition...or practicing the actual poses one will be doing onstage.


----------



## Rob_NC (Jan 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Yes it is and yes you can. However, we were speaking about it in the context of competition...or practicing the actual poses one will be doing onstage.



I understand that, but what bodybuilder doesn't want more and better cuts no matter if they intend to compete or not.  I'm gonna give posing a try even though I'm not going to compete.


----------



## gopro (Jan 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rob_NC *_
> I understand that, but what bodybuilder doesn't want more and better cuts no matter if they intend to compete or not.  I'm gonna give posing a try even though I'm not going to compete.



Absolutely...everyone can benefit from posing!!


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 11, 2004)

Anyone thinking of competing (myself included) is bound to help themselves place higher with the assistance of a paid trainer. Dont go at it alone. my trainer is amazing. He's at fitfranco.com He's a smart guy with good credentials and a former competitor. I'd walk thru the fires of hell for him!


----------



## gopro (Jul 12, 2004)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> Anyone thinking of competing (myself included) is bound to help themselves place higher with the assistance of a paid trainer. Dont go at it alone. my trainer is amazing. He's at fitfranco.com He's a smart guy with good credentials and a former competitor. I'd walk thru the fires of hell for him!



As a paid trainer and contest prep coach, I couldn't agree more!


----------



## Berlin (Jul 12, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> NOTHING makes me huff and puff and sweat like posing!




Not Even SEX?


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 13, 2004)

" come on Adrian, no foolin around before the big fight. Now go cook the meat..."


----------



## gopro (Jul 14, 2004)

Berlin said:
			
		

> Not Even SEX?



Maybe when I'm with 2 girls at once, but no single chick can make me sweat more than hard posing.


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 14, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> Maybe when I'm with 2 girls at once, but no single chick can make me sweat more than hard posing.



Hmmm.... that sounds like a challenge to me.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 14, 2004)

uhhh dude? That's a dream....wake the (*&$ up.


----------



## gopro (Jul 14, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hmmm.... that sounds like a challenge to me.



Bring it on Sapphexxy as hell!


----------



## gopro (Jul 14, 2004)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> uhhh dude? That's a dream....wake the (*&$ up.



No, not really.


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 14, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> Bring it on Sapphexxy as hell!



I will give you something to dream about!!!!


----------



## gopro (Jul 14, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> I will give you something to dream about!!!!



Go ahead...make my day...


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 14, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> Go ahead...make my day...


Do you feel lucky PUNK???


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 14, 2004)

both of you stop this right now.

 uhhh saphire-start thinking of something to do besides silly ass flirting-like think of me.


----------



## gopro (Jul 15, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Do you feel lucky PUNK???


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 15, 2004)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> both of you stop this right now.
> 
> uhhh saphire-start thinking of something to do besides silly ass flirting-like think of me.


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 15, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

>


Are we silly ass flirting GP????    

Little does juggernaut know.. .hmmmm????


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 15, 2004)

okay, stop stop stop stop. this kind of talk is going to make people go blind in one eye on a warm summer day.


----------



## gopro (Jul 15, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Are we silly ass flirting GP????
> 
> Little does juggernaut know.. .hmmmm????



Little does anyone know....................


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 16, 2004)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> okay, stop stop stop stop. this kind of talk is going to make people go blind in one eye on a warm summer day.



 what the heck does that mean?  You dont mean.....


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 16, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> Little does anyone know....................


----------



## gopro (Jul 16, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

>


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 16, 2004)

YES-THAT EXACTLY WHAT I MEAN! You guys belog in the sexual health forum. Now go play in someone elses's sandbox. Disgusting how could you do that?! Perverts!! Hey anyone seen my April edition of Lesbians Playing Volleyball? Knew I left it somewhere...nope, not next to my July Sluts R Us...hmmm where could it be?


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 16, 2004)

Found it next to my female  bondage library card.


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 16, 2004)




----------



## gopro (Jul 16, 2004)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> YES-THAT EXACTLY WHAT I MEAN! You guys belog in the sexual health forum. Now go play in someone elses's sandbox. Disgusting how could you do that?! Perverts!! Hey anyone seen my April edition of Lesbians Playing Volleyball? Knew I left it somewhere...nope, not next to my July Sluts R Us...hmmm where could it be?



Don't hate the playas jugger...hate the game...


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 16, 2004)

well spoken gp


----------



## gopro (Jul 16, 2004)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> well spoken gp


----------



## eskimo515 (Jul 19, 2004)

Not to change the subject, but I actually tried posing for the time this weekend, and I was exhausted after doing FDB, that I gave up.  However, when I woke up on Sunday, I was more veiny (is that a word) than I probably had ever been.  How long should you practice each pose?


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 19, 2004)

I started out doing compulsory and relaxed (front, sides, back) poses and all the basics at 10 seconds each, 3 times a week. That was five weeks ago, now I am at 30 seconds, 3 times each, everyday. And it very exhausting. But, if you wanna win you gotta do what you gotta do.


----------



## gopro (Jul 19, 2004)

eskimo515 said:
			
		

> Not to change the subject, but I actually tried posing for the time this weekend, and I was exhausted after doing FDB, that I gave up.  However, when I woke up on Sunday, I was more veiny (is that a word) than I probably had ever been.  How long should you practice each pose?



Vascular is a better word than veiny   

Start with holding each pose for 10 seconds squeezing hard. Slowly work up to holding each pose for 10 seconds, resting 10 seconds, pose, rest, etc...until you can do it 5 times.


----------



## eskimo515 (Jul 20, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> Vascular is a better word than veiny
> 
> 
> > I know, but veiny makes me smile


----------



## gopro (Jul 20, 2004)

eskimo515 said:
			
		

> gopro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 20, 2004)

Veiny!!!!!!!


----------



## eskimo515 (Jul 20, 2004)

Hell yeah!!!


----------

